# Recommendation on new AVR



## TorinTPG (Aug 11, 2013)

My Onkyo SR606 is crapping out on me and I'm looking to replace it. Can anyone recommend a nice replacement in the $500 ballpark?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Sony STR-DN1040


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I replaced my Onkyo with a Denon a few years ago, and really like it. Mine of course is an older model now, current model would be around the X1000.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I had Sony way back when and they ran very hot and burned up soon.
Then I went to Onkyo and that was a big improvement.
When the Onkyo died I switched to Yamaha. We have 5 of them in the family. We are happy campers.
Link to several Yamahas. http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olstemplatemapper.jsp?_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1&_dynSessConf=-8535748500550015668&id=pcat17071&type=page&ks=960&st=categoryid%24abcat0202003&sc=Global&cp=1&sp=%2Bcurrentprice+skuidsaas&qp=soldby_facet%3DSold+By%7EBest+Buy%5Ereceiverfeatures_facet%3DReceiver+Features%7EHDMI+Inputs%5Ebrand_facet%3DSAAS%7EBrand%7EYamaha&list=y&usc=All+Categories&nrp=15&fs=saas&iht=n&seeAll=&browsedCategory=abcat0202003

You will get lots of recommendations for Denon and I do not have a minute of experience with them.

*After you read what people like, go to the local store and see and hear them for yourself.*


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

jimmie57 said:


> I had Sony way back when and they ran very hot and burned up soon.
> Then I went to Onkyo and that was a big improvement.
> When the Onkyo died I switched to Yamaha. We have 5 of them in the family. We are happy campers.
> Link to several Yamahas. http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olstemplatemapper.jsp?_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1&_dynSessConf=-8535748500550015668&id=pcat17071&type=page&ks=960&st=categoryid%24abcat0202003&sc=Global&cp=1&sp=%2Bcurrentprice+skuidsaas&qp=soldby_facet%3DSold+By%7EBest+Buy%5Ereceiverfeatures_facet%3DReceiver+Features%7EHDMI+Inputs%5Ebrand_facet%3DSAAS%7EBrand%7EYamaha&list=y&usc=All+Categories&nrp=15&fs=saas&iht=n&seeAll=&browsedCategory=abcat0202003
> ...


I've been using Sony AVRs for decades and never had one run hot, burn up, or wear out. Your issue "way back" with your Sony AVR was a isolated one. The STR-DN1040 received excellent reviews from CNET and others. Denon, Onkyo, Sony, and Yamaha all make fine products. My advice to the OP is to go to the Crutchfield website for research. They have a wide variety of Cambridge Audio, Denon, Marantz, NAD, Onkyo, Sony, and Yamaha AVRs along with the most informative product discriptions and photos.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

I am a Yamaha bigot myself but you will find a *lot* of brand loyalists here. Now is a good time to shop for close outs on last years models however and you may get a step up or two for the same money. I consider most of the brands fairly interchangeable but I have always enjoyed the Yamaha's ability to flow natural sounds across a broad range of price points. There are Onkyo people that swear by them and really feature sets at price points are incredible with them.

If I was looking today I'd likely peek at the Integra, Yamaha, Denon, and even sample Pioneer. I would avoid Sony myself not because they are bad but because to my ear they have a colder sound lacking fullness in the lower midranges. (you might find them perfect) I still get this even from my Sony BDP-S100ES BluRay players which I discovered a major audio uplift swapping for a Panasonic DMP-BDT500 so at least to my ear the Sony equipment is still a bit harsher sounding. (than I like)

Take media you are familiar with DVD, BluRay, CD, etc and try systems using speakers similar to what you have.

Don "most of the major names are comparable" Bolton


TorinTPG said:


> My Onkyo SR606 is crapping out on me and I'm looking to replace it. Can anyone recommend a nice replacement in the $500 ballpark?


----------



## TorinTPG (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks for all of the input so far

Any particular way to search for the older models being phased out? I know I can find it, but wondering if there was a quick way of finding the older models


lugnutathome said:


> Now is a good time to shop for close outs on last years models however and you may get a step up or two for the same money.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Best way I know is to visit local retailers (not Beast buy) and look at what they have that did not sell thru last year. The pickings may be slim but deals can be made. A locally owned business can price barter and at some point getting it off the shelf even at a break even is better than sitting on something that won't turn and have to go for a loss or write off.

Also retailers like these have "whales", customers that buy new all the time and dump their year old stuff when they do. These are people and deals you can only find through the local retailers.

The web is great for finding known items at the best price in current mass retail demand. There is no substitute for community relations with local retailers though. You can learn much about their business, their staff actually are enthusiasts of what they sell so they know what they are selling.

In order to sell a particular line they (smaller retailers) must commit to a minimum order and place it pre season, then hope they can turn it all before next. What didn't turn may be that gem you are looking for. If they are advertising heavily other than brand co-op stuff (manufacturers will share advert costs if their stuff is the add content) then that is overhead you the consumer has to pay for. Local mom-n-pops can be your friends.

I have one retailer in the city that uses the co-op advertising with Sony so much he gets massive pay backs which he applies to a major inventory purchase (making his cost minimal) and marks it down accordingly till its all gone (nobody can compete) I got two 52 inch XBR TVs a few years back for less than the list price for one.

Don "the journey is full of learning and perhaps oppurtunity" Bolton



TorinTPG said:


> Thanks for all of the input so far
> 
> Any particular way to search for the older models being phased out? I know I can find it, but wondering if there was a quick way of finding the older models


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I would also recommend Denon. They usually come out with their new models somewhere between April and June. So if you can limp along until then you can either get a great deal on the old models being phased out, or pick up one of the new ones. The new ones will probably have HDMI 2.0, so if you think you might get a 4K TV some day you might want to wait for them.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

I have used a Onkyo 609 and am currently using a Sony

STR-DN1040


you can check them out as well while shopping


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

If you like Sony, make sure its the ES line...I was originally a Pioneer guy, moved up to Yamaha, and now I'm into the Denon's....


----------



## TorinTPG (Aug 11, 2013)

My onkyo 606 apparently handles PCM like crap and there is a very annoying hummmmmmm when playing anything with a PCM audio source. Anyone aware of any current AVRs that also suffer from this issue? I want to stead clear.. So annoying


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Can you hook up a digital coax or optical cable from the DTV receiver to the AVR and make it work for you for good sound ?


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

That sounds analog. There should be no generic hum from digital connections. As jimmie57 rightly asks do you have digital connections here? this sounds like you have composite audio connections in play here.

Do you perhaps have BOTH a digital and an analog connection from the audio outs on your PCM source devices? If so lose the analog.

Don "forgive me if I'm projecting a 'tude here, just trying to help" Bolton


TorinTPG said:


> My onkyo 606 apparently handles PCM like crap and there is a very annoying hummmmmmm when playing anything with a PCM audio source. Anyone aware of any current AVRs that also suffer from this issue? I want to stead clear.. So annoying


----------



## TorinTPG (Aug 11, 2013)

lugnutathome said:


> That sounds analog. There should be no generic hum from digital connections. As jimmie57 rightly asks do you have digital connections here? this sounds like you have composite audio connections in play here.
> 
> Do you perhaps have BOTH a digital and an analog connection from the audio outs on your PCM source devices? If so lose the analog.
> 
> Don "forgive me if I'm projecting a 'tude here, just trying to help" Bolton


I've always run HDMI audio from from source to the receiver to ensure I can receive all of the HD audio codecs. My understanding is that optical is limited on the new HD audio codecs and limits me to 5.1 audio. I have a 6.1 setup

I'll dink around with the optical cable, but If I replace the AVR, issue should hopefully be resolved 

Side note - Onkyo apparently fixed this issue with some different hardware on the HDMI board, but this was in the newer versions of the 606 and not the original versions of the model line


----------



## TorinTPG (Aug 11, 2013)

jimmie57 said:


> Can you hook up a digital coax or optical cable from the DTV receiver to the AVR and make it work for you for good sound ?


I dont have the issue with DTV usually since most audio sources are sent as DD to the AVR. The issue shows up mostly on my PS3

Some people report ground loop issues, but I've determined that it is not caused by a ground loop

I'll try the optical connection tomorrow just for fun


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

HDMI is fully digital and you are right about the HD codecs. Despite optical having the bandwidth, the manufacturers all got together on leveraging HDMI. It forced sales of new equipment after all.

So the next question is your HDMI cable routing if it could be picking up some interference thats oscillating in the analog realm somehow. And lastly is the TV on when you are consuming PCM? Some of the TVs can punch out some analog hum but normally thats using composite connections.

Do you have an alternate source for your PCM signals? An optical/coax out CD player? An older DVD player that has HDMI? Is it your BluRay player doing this to you?

This is really an odd one. I am most curious how a digital audio path can produce what describes as an analog hum.

Please note I am not an audio equipment engineer, and I did not stay in a holiday inn express last night. I am only an enthusiast that has spent far too much of my kids inheritance on such toys (i've six home theater/music systems in my home currently) this is to say I've spent a lot of time futzing with these toys and through the various evolution iterations of equipment from DLP to LED.

Don't waste your time on my questions unless you feel compelled to attempt to locate the source of the problem before you spend on new equipment only to have the same issue.

One thing that comes to mind are the HDMI settings and if they are set to pass power in addition to signal, and/or are they set to control connected devices?

Don "new toys are fun" Bolton



TorinTPG said:


> I've always run HDMI audio from from source to the receiver to ensure I can receive all of the HD audio codecs. My understanding is that optical is limited on the new HD audio codecs and limits me to 5.1 audio. I have a 6.1 setup
> 
> I'll dink around with the optical cable, but If I replace the AVR, issue should hopefully be resolved
> 
> Side note - Onkyo apparently fixed this issue with some different hardware on the HDMI board, but this was in the newer versions of the 606 and not the original versions of the model line


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

> So the next question is your HDMI cable routing if* it could be picking up some interference thats oscillating in the analog realm *somehow.


Oh man ! That's really something to imagine !


----------



## TorinTPG (Aug 11, 2013)

lugnutathome said:


> HDMI is fully digital and you are right about the HD codecs. Despite optical having the bandwidth, the manufacturers all got together on leveraging HDMI. It forced sales of new equipment after all.
> 
> So the next question is your HDMI cable routing if it could be picking up some interference thats oscillating in the analog realm somehow. And lastly is the TV on when you are consuming PCM? Some of the TVs can punch out some analog hum but normally thats using composite connections.
> 
> ...


 I can get the audio hum with my TV powered off. I didn't pull the AC plug, but it makes me question an oddity I had the other day. The PCM buzz is loudest with my PS3. When I toggle through the different on-screen menus of the PS3, the buzz actually gets slightly louder and softer depending on the menu. In general, the more text-rich the menu, the softer the PCM buzz. If I back out to the main menus on the PS3, full strength. I still get the buzz with the TV off, but maybe there is some off feedback from the TV adding to this

I don't have any older equipment that I can try PCM on. My PS3 is my blu ray player for now. My WD TV Live also causes the PCM buzz, but it is very slight in comparison to the PS3

I have the audio link from my TV set to send signal to the recevier to control the volume via HDMI, but the PCM issue was present prior to enabling this option

Weiiiiiiird


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

This goes back fourty or more years but unplug the PS3 and turn that plug over and reconnect (wall plug) back in the day we had to do that to eliminate buzz in our amplifiers. Pre polarized plugs and recptical days. 

Hmm my old PS3s have grounded polarized plug do the newer ones have an external power supply with two wire?

Clueless here I'm afraid

Don "but you knew that already" Bolton


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Try changing the PS3 to bitstream just to see if the hum goes away (I realize this means you can't do Dolby TrueHD or DTS HDMA, this is just as a test).

Edit/
I'm assuming you have the older style PS3 and not the newer PS3 Slim.


----------



## TorinTPG (Aug 11, 2013)

lugnutathome said:


> This goes back fourty or more years but unplug the PS3 and turn that plug over and reconnect (wall plug) back in the day we had to do that to eliminate buzz in our amplifiers. Pre polarized plugs and recptical days.
> 
> Hmm my old PS3s have grounded polarized plug do the newer ones have an external power supply with two wire?
> 
> ...


I have the original PS3 that has the internal PSU with the grounded plug

I read about a lot of issues with the PS3 humming

I've tried running the receiver on a separate outlet on a different breaker and it remained. I also tried snipping the grounding pin from the plug - didn't work so I re-installed a new power cable


----------



## TorinTPG (Aug 11, 2013)

Beerstalker said:


> Try changing the PS3 to bitstream just to see if the hum goes away (I realize this means you can't do Dolby TrueHD or DTS HDMA, this is just as a test).
> 
> Edit/
> I'm assuming you have the older style PS3 and not the newer PS3 Slim.


I am on Bitstream. The loudest time for it is in the menus when the PS3 is just outputting PCM audio. Movie it isnt as bad, but still enough to be annoying


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I bought the Yamaha YHT-497 and am pleased with it. I did have to change from HDMI input one to the HDMI/DVI input two due to getting the "pink screen" on input one. I upgraded from a ten year old RX V361. The new AVR does 4k pass through. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## TorinTPG (Aug 11, 2013)

Anyone ever owned a Marantz? I'm looking at this one:

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-jbsZCVitRxx/p_642NR1604/Marantz-NR1604.html

All of the reviews say that the audio quality is great even though it has low wattage on the specs


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

TorinTPG said:


> Anyone ever owned a Marantz? I'm looking at this one:
> 
> http://www.crutchfield.com/S-jbsZCVitRxx/p_642NR1604/Marantz-NR1604.html
> 
> All of the reviews say that the audio quality is great even though it has low wattage on the specs


My personal Yamaha is 50 watts per channel and it is plenty loud. If you want the neighbors to hear it you might need more watts.
My volume digits go from a minus 50 to a plus 50 for the reading. I play it on minus 30 almost all the time. This means it is turned up just 25% of it capability.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

TorinTPG said:


> Anyone ever owned a Marantz? I'm looking at this one:
> 
> http://www.crutchfield.com/S-jbsZCVitRxx/p_642NR1604/Marantz-NR1604.html
> 
> All of the reviews say that the audio quality is great even though it has low wattage on the specs


An AVR's power rating should be matched with your speaker's power rating to avoid damaging the speakers. That said, if you're going to use a low wattage AVR your speaker's should have a high efficiency rating in order to produce more sound.


----------



## TorinTPG (Aug 11, 2013)

I ended up with the Sony DN1040 - very pleased so far!

Thanks again for all of the input


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Sorry I didn't see this before but Marantz and Denon are owned by the same company D&M Holdings
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/D%26M_Holdings

They share a lot of components and are both great in my opinion.

Don't be so concerned about the lower power ratings. Denon, Marantz, and Harmon Kardon as well as some of the other lesser known brands, tend to be more accurate in the way they rate their power, as compared to the others that spout off exaggerated numbers.

That said, hope you are happy with the Sony, it does seem to have a nice list of features.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

CCarncross said:


> *If you like Sony, make sure its the ES line*...I was originally a Pioneer guy, moved up to Yamaha, and now I'm into the Denon's....


Well, there you have it....glad solicited advice gets followed. Sony is pure crap unless you buy the ES line.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

TorinTPG said:


> I ended up with the Sony DN1040 - very pleased so far!
> 
> Thanks again for all of the input


What he said -I agree!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

CCarncross said:


> Well, there you have it....glad solicited advice gets followed. Sony is pure crap unless you buy the ES line.


I'm currently using a Sony STR-DN1020 in my Family Room and a Sony STR-DA5600ES in my Home Theater Room. Both are rock solid performers.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

CCarncross said:


> Well, there you have it....glad solicited advice gets followed. Sony is pure crap unless you buy the ES line.


When the TS asked, he received recommendations for six different brands (Sony, Denon, Onkyo, Yamaha, Integra and Pioneer), along with a few recommendations to avoid some of those five brands.

What was he supposed to do after receiving recommendations on five different manufacturers? Buy one of each?


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I have one Pioneer, two Yamaha's and one Onkyo. The Pioneer in my bedroom is the newest of the bunch, being a 5.1 receiver while the others are 6 and 7.1. All are solid performers in their own right, however I find the Yamaha receivers to be more user friendly.

Woot! is currently offering deals on several Denon models in Woot! Plus (through Feb. 28).


----------

